# I'm offering to draw Ref Sheets for free.



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Ive had an obsession with drawing other people's characters lately and I've decided I wanted to take requests for fursona ref sheets, completely free.

If anyone is up to it, please do PM me and I'll send some examples of my drawing work and you can tell me what to include/how to design it.

Thanks~


----------



## AceWolfGaming (Mar 18, 2017)

I am in need of a ref for my pokesona if you want To do it 
My Pokesona Details -- AceWolfGaming's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

AceWolfGaming said:


> I am in need of a ref for my pokesona if you want To do it
> My Pokesona Details -- AceWolfGaming's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Will do! :3


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2017)

i need a new ref soo sodding badly
here is a old one..
www.furaffinity.net: MY SODDING REF SHEET by Vulfila
pls pls pls do mine?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

I have now received 5 requests and I have lots of school work to get off m back as well, so I'm closing down the requests for now until I'm free enough to take more. Just to clarify, I'm doing:

-Nerdbat's
-Modfox's
-AceWolfGaming's
-CostaRic's
-Renzen's

They should be done by April at the latest.


----------



## Kinkypony (Mar 19, 2017)

Can I possibly put my name down for when your free and have more time xx


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

Kinkypony said:


> Can I possibly put my name down for when your free and have more time xx


 Yup!


----------



## Kinkypony (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Yup!


Thank you!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, hey. Still doing this? If so, could you do my character(s)? I badly need a pictorial ref sheet...


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, hey. Still doing this? If so, could you do my character(s)? I badly need a pictorial ref sheet...


Sure, why not? Just pm me the details


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Eh. Knock yourself out. 

Well, if the offer's still on the table, of course.
www.furaffinity.net: Reference sheet for Drake by Yakamaru


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. Knock yourself out.
> 
> Well, if the offer's still on the table, of course.
> www.furaffinity.net: Reference sheet for Drake by Yakamaru


Alright~

This is all the requests I'll take for now, thanks ^^


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure if you have any slots open, here's my gryphon just in case 
Thanks!


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 11, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Alright~
> 
> This is all the requests I'll take for now, thanks ^^


Guess I should have read the message... lol


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 11, 2017)

Slots BTW:

Slot #1: Mary | Nerdbat | Reptillian (finished)
Slot #2: Taki | CostaRic | Fennec fox/deer hybrid (lineart just started)
Slot #3: Elise | AceWolfGamimg | Salazzle (sketching almost done)
Slot #4: Vulfila Unwén | Modfox | Red fox (lineart almost done)
Slot #5: Renzen | Renzen | Cat (sketching just started)
Slot #6: Wamu | Xing Tian | Octopus (sketching just started)
Slot #7: Jamie Foxworthy | FluffyShutterBug | Red fox (not started)
Slot #8: Drake | Yakamaru | Wolf (not started)

I will update this continually so people will know where I'm at. This is way more than I agreed to take in, so after these, ref requests will be down for a while because I really need to make refs for my own characters too '^^

Example of last ref done:
www.furaffinity.net: Mary reference sheet- requested by Nerdbat by All_American_Flying_Foxdog


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Slots BTW:
> 
> Slot #1: Mary | Nerdbat | Reptillian (finished)
> Slot #2: Taki | CostaRic | Fennec fox/deer hybrid (lineart just started)
> ...


good luck


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 11, 2017)

All these refs should be done by May or June. I'm sorry it may take a while, but refs are hard work and I have school on top of that. I'll be finishing in order of when they were requested to be fair. I'll ask for your feedback often so I hope you don't mind if I seem a bit annoying '^^ 

Until next time I guess lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

Why did I find this thread so fucking late?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (May 12, 2017)

Honest to god there's no way I'll finish all of these 
I'm very sorry
So I'll only be doing a few more 

AceWolfGaming, Modfox, and FluffyShutterBug will be the ones I go through with since I've already started and finishing three feels a lot less overwhelming than finishing six. 

Maybe I'll end up finishing the rest anyway, idk

I'm really sorry you guys, I should've thought about how much time I would have before taking this on >~< honestly all of them would be fine by now if I didn't have school and constantly gave to switch between houses (I cannot transfer my art to other devices) so I'm really sorry and most some of you will forgive me.


----------

